# switchen zwischen wow und desktop



## wunschwerner (30. August 2009)

hallo

und zwar habe ich mir vor ca 3 wochen ein neuen rechner gekauft mit vista (vorher hatte ich xp), und ich will zwischendurch auf den desktop switchen für musik umstellen was nachgucken etc was kein problem ist aber sobald ich wieder in wow rein will dauert es extrem lang manchmal bis zu einer halben minute bis ich wieder wow auf habe 

hatte vorher ein stinkend alten rechner und jetzt einen der net grad schlecht ist ^^ vergleich wie trabi mit ferrari 

meine frage ist kann man irgendwas einstellen das ich wieder schnell in wow rein komme oder liegt es vll an der jetzt viel höheren grafikeinstellung 

mfg

werner


----------



## Spectrales (30. August 2009)

WoW im Fenstermodus


----------



## Sinfallon (30. August 2009)

Jo, ich würde es auch im Fenstermodus spielen, das ist viel flexibler...


----------



## wunschwerner (30. August 2009)

das heißt? sorry was so pc einstellung an geht bin ich ein noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie kann ich es einstellen


----------



## -Misanthrop- (30. August 2009)

unter grafik einstellungen einfach den haken bei fenster modus dann sollte es wesentlich schneller gehen


----------



## Enyalios (30. August 2009)

Hast du bei deinem PC das Upgrade auf Windows 7 mit dabei ? Vista war bei mir auch extrem langsam - mit windows 7 hatte ich allerdings keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## wunschwerner (30. August 2009)

super vielen dank geht jetzt wunderbar ladezeit = 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (30. August 2009)

BOAH ne halben minute???? du armer =(


----------



## Shade.exe (30. August 2009)

hmm ich hab win7 druff und es geht ohne probleme...
muss dazu sagen, vista hab ich mir nie angetan, bin von xp auf 7 gewechselt und hab nich viel innerhalb von wow oder beim wechseln gemerkt.


----------



## EmKay442 (30. August 2009)

Also ich hab weder unter Linux, noch unter Windows 7 Probleme mitm Tabben.
Am besten - wenn dir der "Fenstermodus" nicht gefällt - zusätzlich zum Fenstermodus die Funktion "Maximiert" reinhauen, das sieht dann so aus, wie Vollbild, wird technisch aber als Fenstermodus gesehen, ergo schnelleres Hin- und Hertabben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astl67 (30. August 2009)

....oder einen 2ten Monitor anschließen, WoW im Fenstermodus maximiert auf den Hauptbildschirm und zB die weiteren Anwendungen wie Firefox auf dem 2ten aufmachen


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2009)

Fenstermodus ist das beste was WoW hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmKay442 (30. August 2009)

Astl67 schrieb:


> ....oder einen 2ten Monitor anschließen, WoW im Fenstermodus maximiert auf den Hauptbildschirm und zB die weiteren Anwendungen wie Firefox auf dem 2ten aufmachen


Jepp, so siehts aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab neben meinem 21"er noch nen 17er stehen für FF, Skype, TS und so Kram, ist echt nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerandor522 (30. August 2009)

EmKay442 schrieb:


> Jepp, so siehts aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Yo, genau so hab ichs auch... zwar nen 20" wide als haupt und nen 19" daneben, aber das tut ja nix zur Sache, WoW dann schön im Fenstermodus un man kann ohne, das man WoW nicht mehr sieht im Internet schauen, z.B. auch für Quests oder nach Items usw...


----------



## Glaus (30. August 2009)

Ich hab das selbe Problem, seit ich Vista neu-installiert hab...
Ist teilweise verdammt nervig, vor allem weil ich manchmal sogar gar nicht reinkomm, wenn ich net grad ne halbe ewigkeit mit der Maus draufklicke...
Die Lösung mit dem Fenstermodus ist mir auch schon eingefallen, nur da ich eh schon einen kleinen Bildschirm hab (riesige 17"!!!)
ist es dann ziemlich übel noch zu spielen, da es noch kleiner wird...
Gäbe es denn keine andere Möglichkeit? Hatte vor der Installation auch schon Vista, und da hatte ich das Problem noch net...


----------



## EmKay442 (30. August 2009)

Glaus schrieb:


> Die Lösung mit dem Fenstermodus ist mir auch schon eingefallen, nur da ich eh schon einen kleinen Bildschirm hab (riesige 17"!!!)
> ist es dann ziemlich übel noch zu spielen, da es noch kleiner wird...
> Gäbe es denn keine andere Möglichkeit? Hatte vor der Installation auch schon Vista, und da hatte ich das Problem noch net...


Also... Wie gesagt - aktiviere den "Maximierten Fenstermodus" im WoW, dann sieht es 100% wie Vollbild aus, wird aber wie Fenstermodus behandelt, d.h. du kannst ohne Verzögerung hin und hertabben.


----------



## El Basto (30. August 2009)

Ich hab auch Vista und es geht ohne Probs.


----------



## Acuria (30. August 2009)

Ich werde das mal hier auflösen dann kann hier dicht gemacht werden.


*Es liegt am Grafiktreiber.


*Ich gehe davon aus das du eine NVDIA Karte verbaut hast welche im Treiber 190.?? fehlerhaft ist.
Der Vorgängertreiber macht da keine Probleme also entweder abwarten oder treiberversion 186.??? aufspielen.




Liebe grüße


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2009)

Wenn schon liegts am RAM...


----------



## Acuria (30. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn schon liegts am RAM...




Dann hast du leider keine Ahnung.

Wer etwas googl´t wird fündig werden.
Ich hatte als ich noch Wow gespielt habe das gleiche Problem.

Mit meinem unten angegebenen PC ( siehe Signatur) wird es wohl nicht am Speicher gelegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich im I-net schlau gemacht und festgestellt das mehrere Spieler das Problem hatten und die gleichen Treiber drauf hatten.
Die einzige Lösung war den älteren Treiber zu benutzen da das Problem dann nichtmehr auftauchte.


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2009)

Was für ein OS?


----------



## Acuria (30. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was für ein OS?




Xp, Vista und Win 7.

Alles getestet da ich mehrere Pc´s zur Verfügung habe.
Wenn der TE mal Angaben zu seinem Pc machen könnte würde sich das alles einfacher auflösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Xp, Vista und Win 7.
> 
> Alles getestet da ich mehrere Pc´s zur Verfügung habe.
> Wenn der TE mal Angaben zu seinem Pc machen könnte würde sich das alles einfacher auflösen
> ...



Ja, stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal bin ich etwas lesefaul ^^


----------



## Acuria (30. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Macht doch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (30. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal hier auflösen dann kann hier dicht gemacht werden.
> 
> 
> *Es liegt am Grafiktreiber.
> ...



würde das problem bei mir erklären

nach dem neu aufsetzen und den neuen grafiktreibern hab ich das problem auch


----------



## Acuria (30. August 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> würde das problem bei mir erklären
> 
> nach dem neu aufsetzen und den neuen grafiktreibern hab ich das problem auch




Spiel die alten Treiber rauf und berichte mal ob es klappt.
Die Leistung ist Identisch also keine Sorge.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (31. August 2009)

warum denken immer viele, das es an Vista liegt........

die Lösung mit dem Grafiktreiber ist die richtige. man sollte aber den speicher nicht ausser acht lassen.

ich selber spiele auf einem 28zoll von viewsonic und hab selber vista64bit und ich hatte NOCH NIE probleme
mit dem OS. Meist sitzt der Fehler IMMER vor dem PC.


----------



## Duko (31. August 2009)

vista weg machen und win 7 drauf machen und du hast keine probleme mehr^^

und natürlich im fenster modus spielen


----------



## ScreamSchrei (31. August 2009)

Wenn man manchen bullshit hier so liest.. unglaublich.. kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.. das Problem gibt es sogar unter Win 7. Boah.. krass gell?! Scheisse wenn man keine Ahnung hat..

Hab das Problem auch schon gehabt und kann bestätigen. Es liegt am Treiber.


----------



## sX_SentoX (31. August 2009)

im zweifel ist es Vista.. das ist ein ungeschriebenes gesetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (31. August 2009)

Nein, habe das ''Problem'' welches aber kein richtiges für mich darstellt auch, seitdem ich vor einem Monat oder so einen neuen Treiber aus technischen Gründen installiert habe, also wie schon 5 Leute sagten: Es liegt am Treiber. Punkt.


----------



## Allysekos (31. August 2009)

Escape Taste drücken,auf "Grafik" klicken auf "Auflösung" links klicken,dann Hacken beim "Fenstermodus" stellen.


----------



## Nicolanda (31. August 2009)

Es liegt am nvidia Grafikkarten Treiber unter Windows Vista. Ist bei mir genauso, deswegen spiele ich im Fenstermodus. Das ist seit den letzten 2 Treiber releases so. Ich habe mal die neue Version heruntergeladen den 190.62 vll ist es jetzt endlich besser.


EDIT: Mit diesem nvidia Treiber bin ich innerhalb von 1 sekunde im game ohne Fenstermodus!!!


----------



## wunschwerner (31. August 2009)

von mir aus kann das geclosed werden weil ich hab das problem nimmer fenstermodus aktiviert und hab jetzt 0 ladezeit mehr


----------



## Rabaz (31. August 2009)

wunschwerner schrieb:


> von mir aus kann das geclosed werden weil ich hab das problem nimmer fenstermodus aktiviert und hab jetzt 0 ladezeit mehr



Och lass doch noch, vielleicht müssen noch ein paar erwähnen dass sie auf zwei 34-Zöllern spielen und keine Probleme haben (orly ?) oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Topfkopf (31. August 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Och lass doch noch, vielleicht müssen noch ein paar erwähnen dass sie auf zwei 34-Zöllern spielen und keine Probleme haben (orly ?) oder sowas in der Art.



ja ich möchte noch sagen das ich unter Win XP keine wartezeiten habe, aber mein PC knappe 2 minuten zum hochfahren braucht (was aber am dollen Star Trek ladebildschirm liegen könnte ;P). Ja und sons hab ich keine aussage zum Topic zu machen ich wollt nur eben den counter pushen und mit meinem nicht-wissen posen^^

(juhu auf 300 gepusht und kaum was sinnvolles gesagt in der zeit^^)


----------



## Faransol (31. August 2009)

Ich habe ein ähnliches problem, nur komm ich gar nicht mehr ins spiel rein solange ich auf Vollbildmodus spiele.

Der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und dann wechselt der pc automatisch wieder auf den desktop. 

Ich würd eben gerne auf vollbild spielen da ich so die helligkeit des spiels einstellen kann, was ja im Fenstermodus nicht geht.

Könnte mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Loony555 (31. August 2009)

wunschwerner schrieb:


> aber sobald ich wieder in wow rein will dauert es extrem lang manchmal bis zu einer halben minute bis ich wieder wow auf habe



Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem Vista-Laptop vorher auch. Das hatte ab Werk nur 1 GB Ram. Eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit, ein Laptop 
mit so wenig Ram und dem speicherhungrigen Vista auszuliefern. Das ganze Teil war einfach kreuzlahm, trotz flotter Centrino Duo CPU.

Ich habe dann für 25 Euro 2GB Ram nachgerüstet (auf jetzt 3G, jetzt flutscht der ganze Rechner herrlich, fährt sehr flott hoch und vor allem auch wieder runter. 
(Letzteres dauerte vorher teilweise fünf Minuten). Auch rein- und raus-tabben aus Spielen läuft völlig ohne Wartezeiten. Sehr angenehm.

Fenstermodus käme für mich nicht in Frage, die Windows-Leisten stören doch total die Spiel-Atmosphäre. (imo). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (31. August 2009)

hast bei beiden die selbe auflösung also im spiel und auf dem desktop? aktuelle grafikkarten treiber aktuelle windows updates?

hab vista und läuft fliessend das umswitchen auf den desktop und wieder zurück.

musst mal gucken nach der auflösung ob beide gleich sind.


----------



## Thewizard76 (31. August 2009)

Ich arbeite mit der 64bit vista version und habe keine probs.
Aber wenn ich sehe was einige für einen müll im hintergrund laufen haben dann ist das kein wunder.
Räumt mal wieder euren pc auf.
nehmt euch den ccleaner zur hand und lasst den drüber laufen.
adaware kann auch nicht schaden
festplatte defragmentieren mit dem O&O Programm hilft auch.
Mehr Arbeitsspeicher
2GB sind ok aber 4 sind besser


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Ich rate dir auch zum Fenstermodus.
Mit dem Spiel ich jetz seit 2 1/2 Jahren - da kann ich nebenbei im Netz nach Sachen gucken, Messenger offen haben, TS offen haben etc etc -> und da funzt alles :}

Und mein Rechner is wirklich nicht die hellste Kerze im Leuchter..
(nächsten Monat kauf ich mir nen neuen ;D)


----------



## Faransol (31. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> hast bei beiden die selbe auflösung also im spiel und auf dem desktop? aktuelle grafikkarten treiber aktuelle windows updates?
> 
> hab vista und läuft fliessend das umswitchen auf den desktop und wieder zurück.
> 
> musst mal gucken nach der auflösung ob beide gleich sind.



ja die auflösungen sind beide gleich^^ das war für mich die erste möglichkeit warum es nicht gehen könnte aber an dem liegts nicht.

zu meinem pc>>> der is bei WoW unterfordert. spiel auf ultra mit 30-60 fps.

treiber müsst ich mal schaun aber updates werden bei mir immer automatisch gemach.



Belphega schrieb:


> Mit dem Spiel ich jetz seit 2 1/2 Jahren - da kann ich nebenbei im Netz nach Sachen gucken, Messenger offen haben, TS offen haben



Das kann ich auch ohne probleme im Fenstermodus, doch dann is das in Dunklen höhlen ingame zu dunkel das ich zum teil einfach gegen die wand renn weill ich keine strukturen mehr erkennen kann.. d.h. ich müsste bei den grafik einstellungen die helligkeit raufmachen, was aber im Fenstermodus nicht geht -.- leider


----------



## Nexagon (31. August 2009)

also ich habe 2 Monitore und den Fenstermodus brauch dann nur mit der maus auf den 2ten desk wechseln .... is auch praktisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (31. August 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Bei mir lag es am RAM. Ich hatte 2GB drin, das war für Vista zum schnellen switchen einfach zu wenig. Nachdem ich auf 4GB aufgerüstet hatte, ging das ruck zuck.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

4 GB haben bei mir auch nix genutzt. im fenstermodus mit der maus auf den zweiten monitor zu wechseln ist aber ein grund mehr für den fenstermodus ......


----------



## Acuria (31. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was es hier noch zu Diskutieren gibt und was der Fenstermodus für eine Alternative darstellen soll.


Wie ich am Anfang schon geschrieben habe und es von etlichen Usern bestätigt wurde liegt es am Treiber.
Alten Treiber rauf Problem gelöst.

Es gibt bei den 2 letzten Treiberreleases einen Bug der eine erhebliche Verzögerung beinhaltet was das erkennen von Monitorauflösungen beim Switchen beinhaltet.
Daher kommt es vor das der Monitor beim Switchen vom Desktop zum Game erst 20 Sekunden später die Anweißung bekommt welche Auflösung die Aktuelle im Game ist.


Treiberversion 185.??? löst das Problem und der Desktop switch wieder wie gewohnt.



Buffed bitte schließen


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

alte treiber haben eventuell andere nachteile??


----------



## Acuria (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> alte treiber haben eventuell andere nachteile??




Man kann natürlich auch pushen bis es nichtmehr geht.

Natürlich sind die neuen Treiber immer die besseren, bis man dann merkt das es bei der Treiberversion Probleme gibt und somit sind mir ältere Funktionierende Treiber lieber als neue die Buggy sind.


----------



## Acuria (31. August 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ähnliches problem, nur komm ich gar nicht mehr ins spiel rein solange ich auf Vollbildmodus spiele.
> 
> Der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und dann wechselt der pc automatisch wieder auf den desktop.
> 
> ...



Das Problem liegt an Skype.

Das ist kein Scherz, wenn du die alte Skypeversion drauf hast mach mal skype auf so das du es auf dem desktop sehen kannst und switche dann ins Spiel, es wird dann gehen.

Neue Skype version lade, Problem gelöst.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

hatte nie skype drauf und das problem trotzdem.


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was es hier noch zu Diskutieren gibt und was der Fenstermodus für eine Alternative darstellen soll.
> 
> 
> Wie ich am Anfang schon geschrieben habe und es von etlichen Usern bestätigt wurde liegt es am Treiber.
> ...



Absolut korrekt. Hatte das Problem auch unter Windows 7 mit meiner 9800GT. Älterer Treiber hat, wie du richtig gesagt hast, das Problem gelöst. Und Nachteile konnte ich keine finden.


----------



## Independent (31. August 2009)

Bei 30-60FPS ist dein Rechner keineswegs unterfordert sondern eher überfordert. Solange die min. FPS andauernd unter 35 rutschen und nicht unter 80 hat dein Rechner gut was zu tun.

Die Treiberspezies hier haben nicht zufällig ne Ahnung, ob man unter W7 mit dem neuen Treiber immer noch krasse Mikroruckler bei Dual-GPU-Grakas hat?

Und wie sieht es aus mit dem Power-Idle-Bug? Viele Karten schalten beim switchen von 3D in 2D-Modus leider nicht runter und laufen immer noch auf Höchstleistung.


Ich würde gerne wieder W7 installieren, ich halte es zwar nicht für ein neues OS, sondern nur ein Vista-Service-Pack 3, aber mir gefällt die Oberfläche.

Wie gesagt, ich würde es gerne wieder installieren, aber nicht das die ganze Arbeit wieder umsonst war und ich aufgrund der Ruckelproblematik oder IDLE-Bug
wieder alles runterschmeißen muss....wasn Satz, sry Hitze.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

Duko schrieb:


> vista weg machen und win 7 drauf machen und du hast keine probleme mehr^^
> 
> und natürlich im fenster modus spielen


Wenn du im Fenstermodus spielst ist es egal welches System du drauf hast. Da hast du bei keinen OS irgendeine Wartezeit.

Zur Zeit habe ich noch den 185.85 Treiber von nVidia drauf. Ohne Fenstermodus dauert es so zwischen 3 und 5 Sekunden um wieder ins Spiel zu kommen.

@ Independent

Egal welches OS du nutzt. Hast du die Mikroruckler unter XP/Vista, dann hast du sie auch unter Win7.


----------



## Independent (31. August 2009)

Nein, ich habe sie unter Vista 32bit nicht. Ich hatte unter Vista SP 1 noch nie Probleme mit Mikroruckler.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. September 2009)

Bildwiederholfrequenz von Desktop und spiel gleich? wenn nicht dauerts länger bis er beim hin und herschalten das Bild anzeigt


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe sie unter Vista 32bit nicht. Ich hatte unter Vista SP 1 noch nie Probleme mit Mikroruckler.


Dann bist du wohl der einizige. Alle Tests von Zeitschriften die sich mit diesem Thema befassen, kommen auf das gleiche Ergebnis. Mit neueren Treibern sind die Mikroruckler geringer geworden, aber noch nicht verschwunden. Das gilt für Vista und XP gleichermaßen. Diese Tests haben aber auch gezeigt das nicht jeder solche Ruckler gleich empfindet, weshalb du vielleicht glaubst das es Ruckelfrei wäre, obwohl es das gar nicht ist.


----------



## Independent (2. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl der einizige. Alle Tests von Zeitschriften die sich mit diesem Thema befassen, kommen auf das gleiche Ergebnis. Mit neueren Treibern sind die Mikroruckler geringer geworden, aber noch nicht verschwunden. Das gilt für Vista und XP gleichermaßen. Diese Tests haben aber auch gezeigt das nicht jeder solche Ruckler gleich empfindet, weshalb du vielleicht glaubst das es Ruckelfrei wäre, obwohl es das gar nicht ist.



Genau, ich denke unter Vista das es ruckelfrei ist und unter W7 nicht? Oo 
Jep..genau!

Es gibt sogar leute bei denen tauchen die Ruckler unter W7 nicht auf, aber unter Vista. 

Ich bin ein Grafiknazi mit einem extremen Auge auf FPS und Details und ich kann definitiv bestätigen, unter Vista in KEINEM Spiel auch nur die geringsten Mikroruckler gehabt zu haben! Und ich rüste mein Sys schon auf, wenn mein Lieblingsgame unter 40FPS rutscht...


----------



## Dagonzo (3. September 2009)

Naja du wirst schon wissen was du tust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

